# Wii #2069 - Xenoblade (Japan)



## T-hug (Jun 9, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4203^^


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 9, 2010)

oh shi--- a game i cant understand! ill wait till next week to see if its being localized.


----------



## jonxs (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Master Mo (Jun 9, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> oh shi--- a game i cant understand! ill wait till next week to see if its being localized.QUOTE(Master Mo @ May 9 2010, 04:01 PM) The game looks really interesting and I like it, that they went with an huge world with beautiful environments, even though the charactermodels (-faces) could use a little work, but I think it is just how the artstyle is! Other then that the game looks great!
> 
> *I just noticed, that Monado (Xenoblade) is listed in the Launch Schedule of Nintendo for a North America release (as TBA)*. Does that equate a conformation for a NA-release? When I see Kirby in that list I somehow doubt that but it still would be great to get this, since the game does look great!


Hopefully it will get a proper announcement at E3 but I`m pretty positive about it since it was listed in Launch Schedule...


----------



## squall23 (Jun 9, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> oh shi--- a game i cant understand! ill wait till next week to see if its being localized.


It IS being localized.  The English name is Monado: Beginning of the World.


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 9, 2010)

I like the box art  >,,<

I like the graphics aswell, hmmm watching the trailer my first thoughts was Monster Hunter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although.....it would be nice if Monster Hunters turned into something more like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (except the game mechanics of course)


----------



## rauthelegendary (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this game! Hope it gets a NTSC/PAL release date on the E3.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 9, 2010)

squall23 said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you certain? Because that name was just the original name it had when it was first announced. I'm pretty sure if it does come out here then it'll stay as Xenoblade.


----------



## kosheh (Jun 9, 2010)

I like how the game's cover has a neat sword on the front, and the main character carries it around

and there's humongous creatures everywhere



...but the trailers just show you and your team running and no battle system - something you'd think something that looks like an RPG/adventure game would actually have. :/


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 9, 2010)

kosheh said:
			
		

> I like how the game's cover has a neat sword on the front, and the main character carries it around
> 
> and there's humongous creatures everywhere
> 
> ...


There is a video of the battle system on the official website (and probably youtube too). It's weird. Something like you move the character around and they automatically attack, and you select which abilities/spells to use. It might be good, or it might be crap.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm worried it'll be a bit crap.


----------



## X D D X (Jun 9, 2010)

kosheh said:
			
		

> I like how the game's cover has a neat sword on the front, and the main character carries it around
> 
> and there's humongous creatures everywhere
> 
> ...


Here you go:


----------



## squall23 (Jun 9, 2010)

The name change thing was from some weird Nintendo interview stating that the name in Japan was changed to honour the creators of their past Xeno games, but that the English name will stay as Monado.  Of course this could change in the future.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 9, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> squall23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Monado was its original name but they changed it to Xenoblade to honor Tetsuya (Creator of Xenogears and Xenosaga). So there isn't a release date for it or any announcement of them localizing it.


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 9, 2010)

wow the battle system is like a more complicated Monster Hunter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definately be checking this out.


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 9, 2010)

This looks like an awesome rpg! I hope it gets localized


----------



## kodoku (Jun 9, 2010)

Strange that this doesn't seem to have shown up anywhere but Chinese sites.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jun 9, 2010)

This looks pretty awesome. Makes me wish Monster Hunter Tri was like this. Feels like it would have been better as a MMORPG. I definately wanna play this. Hopefully it wont be too hard to play it without knowing Japanese.

Doesnt seem to be on Usenet yet.

Edit: This video is what sold me on this game. I really hope this game gets localized. I dont see why it wouldnt, because all the rest of the Xeno games came here.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 9, 2010)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 9, 2010)

Come on localisation, the wii needs more good rpgs.


----------



## DCG (Jun 9, 2010)

it looks to me like a fusion of  tales of symphonia (my sister has it)  and monster hunter tri.

ps. hmm I already guessed that the massive mech you see in the first trailer is some sort of final boss/stage.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jun 9, 2010)

Man this really needs to show up on usenet >.<

Another trailer that has me drooling over this game.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 9, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> it looks to me like a fusion of  tales of symphonia (my sister has it)  and monster hunter tri.
> 
> ps. hmm I already guessed that the massive mech you see in the first trailer is some sort of final boss/stage.


Actually, the game is set on two huge robot/alien/god things. All the environments in the game are somewhere on them. So the final stage is somewhere on one of them, but maybe one of them is the final boss too.


----------



## p5100pc3 (Jun 9, 2010)

This game looks really good. I'm surprised that its a wii game. Most third party games don't look as sharp and clean.


----------



## Goli (Jun 9, 2010)

YAY! I've been waiting for this, I can't find it anywhere though :/.
If I feel like it I can make some skill and item translations, since that's sorta easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jun 9, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> DCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or It could be that you have to take control of one of them and battle the other using that Xenogear. Because in one of the trailers it shows them trying to enact one of the huge Xenogears. And/or givng you the chance to choose which Xenogear you fight with, changing your ending. For all we know those things could just be the tip of the iceberg when it comes the story and the last boss could be even bigger than they are and is actually what the huge Xenogears were fighting on (the fight that ended in them becoming huge imovable objects). @[email protected] That would be epic. Can you imagine how epic that fight would be, fighting a boss a planet in size using a Xenogear that is a continent in size? @[email protected]


----------



## Goli (Jun 9, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Freudian Lemur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... Have you played Sin & Punishment, the first one?
Well the final boss is Earth.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jun 9, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Hmm... Have you played Sin & Punishment, the first one?
> Well the final boss is Earth.



No sadly I never got to play the N64 Sin and Punishment. But I did download the Virtual Console version but I couldnt get past a certain part where you have to fight some guy in the cockpit of some place and never played it again(I probably could beat him now that I got pretty far in the sequel and understand how the game mechanics work). LoL the same goes for Sin and Punishment 2, I am stuck at the start of the stage 6 xD. Add in the fact that way too many good games came out at around the same time and I dunno when I will get back to playing either Sin and Punishment or Sin and Punishment 2. I have way too many games on my plate, atm. I have 2 1' x 1' x 2' boxes filled with retail games I have yet to beat yet plus 40+ downloaded games I havent beaten. Having all systems kinda sucks sometimes.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 9, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Hmm... Have you played Sin & Punishment, the first one?
> Well the final boss is Earth.Not quite right. It was a fake earth, and you had to defend the real earth.
> 
> QUOTE(silkyskeeter @ Jun 9 2010, 02:30 PM) Or It could be that you have to take control of one of them and battle the other using that Xenogear. Because in one of the trailers it shows them trying to enact one of the huge Xenogears. And/or givng you the chance to choose which Xenogear you fight with, changing your ending. For all we know those things could just be the tip of the iceberg when it comes the story and the last boss could be even bigger than they are and is actually what the huge Xenogears were fighting on (the fight that ended in them becoming huge imovable objects). @[email protected] That would be epic. Can you imagine how epic that fight would be, fighting a boss a planet in size using a Xenogear that is a continent in size? @[email protected]


Don't you mean "gears"? I thought "Xenogears" was just the name of the game, and the mechs were called "gears". And I thought that the robots in Xenoblade were the enemies (apart from the huge ones which no one knows about).
I'm pretty sure that the two games' stories aren't really gonna be related at all.


----------



## cubia59 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm waiting this game since it was first announced, it's almost time to play, i can't wait. Watching trailers and listening to BGM's gives me goosebumps.

Sorry about my english, i'm french.


----------



## m_babble (Jun 9, 2010)

This game looks awesome.
Like Monster Hunter meets Phantasy Star Universe.


----------



## Goli (Jun 9, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was still Earth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  (even if a fake one)
Also, there's alredy Xenoblade vids on youtube from people that bought/have the game, me wants to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Blue-K (Jun 9, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Also, there's alredy Xenoblade vids on youtube from people that bought/have the game, me wants to play
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Switch to the dark side, learn Japanese and enjoy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jun 9, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you can call it what ever you want but the "Xeno" in Xenogears was just explaining the word after it, gears. Xeno means foriegn, strange, alien or abnormal, in Greek I believe or was it Roman, (eitherway). Which, loosely, means the name was StrangeGears. So really they were all Xenogears not just gears. Really doesnt pay to try to be a smart ass, you know (especially when you are wrong). 

And by one of the trailers, not all the Xenogears are bad because one of them is fighting the Xenogear that looks like the 4 armed robot from one of the Star Wars movies (not enough of a Star Wars fan to know which movie I am referencing), who obviously is bad. I am sure the stories arent connected. The Xeno games usually are only linked by the Xenogears that inhabit the game(s) (similiar to the Gundam series). Never was implying that they would be connected at all.


----------



## Goli (Jun 9, 2010)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know japanese!
I just can't find this game anywhere.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jun 9, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> ]
> I know japanese!
> I just can't find this game anywhere.


I cant find it anywhere either..... Im hoping someone dumps it on usenet, so I can get the game in 30-40 mins, soon because I completely loathe downloading the game in parts from file hosting sites and torrents are a nono because they take forever.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 9, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Well you can call it what ever you want but the "Xeno" in Xenogears was just explaining the word after it, gears. Xeno means foriegn, strange, alien or abnormal, in Greek I believe or was it Roman, (eitherway). Which, loosely, means the name was StrangeGears. So really they were all Xenogears not just gears. Really doesnt pay to try to be a smart ass, you know (especially when you are wrong).I wasn't trying to be a smart ass, it's just that the mechs in Xenogears are usually referred to as "gears" (methinks someone seems overly competitive...).
> 
> QUOTE(silkyskeeter @ Jun 9 2010, 04:09 PM) And by one of the trailers, not all the Xenogears are bad because one of them is fighting the Xenogear that looks like the 4 armed robot from one of the Star Wars movies (not enough of a Star Wars fan to know which movie I am referencing), who obviously is bad. I am sure the stories arent connected. The Xeno games usually are only linked by the Xenogears that inhabit the game(s) (similiar to the Gundam series). Never was implying that they would be connected at all.


Yes, one was fighting the other, but I really wouldn't refer to them as gears or xenogears, because these seem to be entirely sentient robots (not yet seen any of them being controlled by anything else). And there aren't any gears (or xenogears) in Xenosaga, so there's no precedent for there to be any in Xenoblade.


----------



## magicksun (Jun 9, 2010)

if the creators are the same of xenosaga , and have a good story , i will buy a wii =))


----------



## Goli (Jun 9, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> silkyskeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there were E.S.s instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Blue-K (Jun 9, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> I know japanese!
> I just can't find this game anywhere.


I found the Torrent in one minute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But yes, it seems that there are no direct links right now.


----------



## Goli (Jun 9, 2010)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My googling skills must suck since I can't find it anywhere that I've used before on torrents.


----------



## Blue-K (Jun 9, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Blue-K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NetShowBT is in the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Otherwise, just type *Xenoblade_JAP_WII-TMD* in Google and go to the Chinese-Sites.


----------



## Goli (Jun 9, 2010)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> *snip


Err, you should probably edit that name out of your post, thanks anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Cyan (Jun 9, 2010)

I think the game is bad !
look, there's no subtitles when the characters are speaking... which means two things :
- Undub will not be possible if there's no english at the same time
- English spoken is hard to understand for foreigners not used to hear english.

We will have to wait for a localized version in our own language (which always sucks).

Now, maybe, there's an option to set subtitles ON


----------



## Goli (Jun 9, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I think the game is bad !
> look, there's no subtitles when the characters are speaking... which means two things :
> - Undub will not be possible if there's no english at the same time
> - English spoken is hard to understand for foreigners not used to hear english.
> ...


What?
It has subtitles, on cutscenes.
And I don't understand the rest of your post.
...
Have you really played it?
Didn't you Wii die or something?


----------



## Cyan (Jun 9, 2010)

I didn't play it, I just looked at youtube videos, they often don't have subtitles on cutscene.
So maybe there's an option to have subtitles ON/OFF ?


When What I'm talking about is, people don't like english voices, they always try to undub to japanese voices.
But if there's no subtitles (as seen in youtube's trailers), then undubbing will not have any benefit.

About the second point, there's not only english people in the world, and playing game with english spoken only, whithout english subtitles (when it will be localized to US), will not be easy to play for foreigners.


And finally, about my Wii, it came back to life, I don't know how.
maybe there's a fuse heat inside.


----------



## CJL18 (Jun 9, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I didn't play it, I just looked at youtube videos, they often don't have subtitles on cutscene.
> So maybe there's an option to have subtitles ON/OFF ?
> 
> 
> ...




how can you say the game is bad if you never played it?????? you troll


----------



## Goli (Jun 9, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I didn't play it, I just looked at youtube videos, they often don't have subtitles on cutscene.
> So maybe there's an option to have subtitles ON/OFF ?
> 
> 
> ...



It HAS subtitles, can't you see them? They are in japanese though.
And subtitles have nothing to do with undubbing.
I know there's not only english-speaking people in the world, I'm not from a country that officially speaks english, I'm from Chile, if you hadn't noticed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . But that doesn't matter since games are usually localized into spanish, french, german, and others when they're released in America and/or Europe.
And  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  about your Wii.


----------



## cubia59 (Jun 9, 2010)

Any of you can actually post links of youtube videos you're all talking about ? The ones i've seen are trailers and BGM, no one have posted walkthrough videos or starting the game, that's why i'm wondering how do you know if there are no sub ?

Edit : nevermind, you did...


----------



## Goli (Jun 9, 2010)

See post above yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 9, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> *snip*
> It HAS subtitles, can't you see them? They are in japanese though.
> And subtitles have nothing to do with undubbing.
> I know there's not only english-speaking people in the world, I'm not from a country that officially speaks english, I'm from Chile, if you hadn't noticed
> ...


I see that video you gave has subtitle, I'm relieved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the other trailer didn't.
Subtitles has to do, because if there's no subtitles at all, it's like playing japanese version and not understanding anything (more if the game is only spoken for the main story lol)

Yeah, I saw you are from chile ^^
But, I don't like french speaking dub, they are awfull, I like japanese most, or at least english, but with subtitles to understand everything correctly.
And thanks for my wii !



I didn't troll, I was not talking about the game's story, but at the fact it's bad that they didn't included subtitles, because we won't (will could not) undub it.
The game is great and I want to play it very much. It was a pune/joke. sorry if you didn't understood the meaning and took it for the main story. I didn't play it, I can't say it's bad for it's content.


----------



## cubia59 (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, i'm glad they added subtitles too. I'm used to play japanese games either way. I attended a japanese class for like a year, my japanese is still at a basic level, but i can understand a few things. I can read kana & some kanji, understand where i have to go, to who i need to talk, reading item and stuff like that, but understanding the whole story is going to be a pain.

But i am pretty sure they are going to release it sooner or later, wasn't it supposed to be release this fall to the US ?

The Last Story is the other one i'm waiting for aswell, my wii is finally getting out of dust, yay!


----------



## nIxx (Jun 9, 2010)

Hehe always this undubbing stuff.
Funny things is most people can´t even say if the japanese dub is really better since they don´t understand the language 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and anyway what about waiting until it comes in US or PAL regions then we will see what languages are in it or not.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Jun 9, 2010)

After watching the trailer in the first page i came to a conclusion about this game: the characters are marathoners! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stupid jokes apart, the game looks very nice.


----------



## taktularCBo (Jun 9, 2010)

I wish european and american companys would make RPGs for the Wii, I hate this J-Pop style


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 9, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> I wish european and american companys would make RPGs for the Wii, I hate this J-Pop style


You know J-pop is a style of music, right? This is a J-RPG.


----------



## cubia59 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wii was kinda made for casual players (i'm not saying it's a fact, but it seems rather true), that's why most companies are not making RPG. Then again, you can play Arc Rise Fantasia, Tales of Graces, now there will be Xenoblade and soon enough The Last Story. But yeah most of them will be in japanese and getting EU/US released mainly depends on sales... 

Just looking at Tales of Vesperia, the new version released on PS3 might get an US release so many months after the japanese one, it's really frustrating, but we gotta deal with it...


----------



## squall23 (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't see how any of you guys can relate this game with MH aside from the big monsters. I mean, the game isn't fully real time like MH nor is the battle system that similar.  And please, please don't say MH would be better with this game's system.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 9, 2010)

nIxx said:
			
		

> Hehe always this undubbing stuff.
> Funny things is most people can´t even say if the japanese dub is really better since they don´t understand the language


it's not what they are saying, it's the voice acting which is horrible in French. There are very few voice actors, so they try to distort their voice to dub more characters, usually 1 voice actor is doing 2 or 3 characters in the same episode/game/movie at the same time ! It is very horrible to have forced imaginary voices, and they don't know how to make the feeling pass into the voice as they concentrate on imitating their imaginary voice instead of acting correctly. they never do a research about the physical of the character  to match it's voice. It's the case for real movies too, not only anime and games. They are bad in French, they can't help. They are better in japan, I guess because I'm used to anime, so I know how japanese seiyuu (voice actors) interpret each feeling. but, whatever the reason is, it's not understanding what they are saying, it's feeling the situation accordingly.

Imagine a movie without intonation in the voice, you have French dubbers!



Sorry for the off subject, not related to the game.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jun 9, 2010)

cubia59 said:
			
		

> Wii was kinda made for casual players (i'm not saying it's a fact, but it seems rather true), that's why most companies are not making RPG. Then again, you can play Arc Rise Fantasia, Tales of Graces, now there will be Xenoblade and soon enough The Last Story. But yeah most of them will be in japanese and getting EU/US released mainly depends on sales...
> 
> Just looking at Tales of Vesperia, the new version released on PS3 might get an US release so many months after the japanese one, it's really frustrating, but we gotta deal with it...


Im surprised we are getting Tales of Graces. I was afraid it was gonna join the list of Tales of games we will never get to play (Tales of Innocence, Heart, and Tempest are the most recent ones). As far as Tales of Vesperia for the PS3 goes, (same as the 360 version just with bonus playable characters), there is no plans of an international release date (just like how they did with Tales of Symphonia for the Ps2 (same as the Gamecube version just with bonus playable characters and the incorparation of HI-Ougis for every character)that never left Japan) We are lucky we are getting Arc Rising Fantasia and Xenoblade because RPGs dont sell well internationally. The only RPGs that make some kind of money outside of Japan are Final Fantasy games, usually. Every other attempt to internationally make profit off of RPG games has proved financially depressing. Alot of companies, which seems to include Namco now, are not willing to risk the time and the money on an international version.


----------



## cubia59 (Jun 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> there is no plans of an international release date



I do agree, no one announced a release date for the EU/US version of Tales of Vesperia (PS3), but it's most likely going to be released. Why ? Because the voice actor of Yuri (Troy Baker) told during a Q&A that he already did the voice acting for the PS3 version.

Here's the link : http://scrawlfx.com/2010/06/troy-baker-con...zation-in-video


----------



## steveo581 (Jun 9, 2010)

so has anybody played it yet? Is it playable for someone with no understanding of the language? the most important thing is knowing what to do next.


----------



## Goli (Jun 9, 2010)

steveo581 said:
			
		

> so has anybody played it yet? Is it playable for someone with no understanding of the language? the most important thing is knowing what to do next.


I haven't, will later (download @ 45.6%), I think it won't be a huge problem for people who don't know japanese, appearently there's an orange pointer that tells you how far from your next target location you are.


----------



## cubia59 (Jun 9, 2010)

I might be able to play it soon (depending on my luck...95% and seed left x.x) and about playing it without knowing japanese, you might be able to finish the game, it will just take longer and you might have trouble with menu/gameplay system, but its far from being impossible, or so i hope. But like Goli said, you have a pointer, so it seems linear.


----------



## taktularCBo (Jun 9, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose with an Youtube Walkthrough it should be possible, but isn't the story - therefore the understanding of it - an important Part of an RPG?


----------



## cubia59 (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree with you, story is the main and important part of an RPG, but we'll be most likely able to read the whole story from someone else, all we know so far is that we will be living on gods. One of the main character is the only one able to wield the Xenoblade and apparently, there is a secret behind it, the story seems promising, too bad we will have to wait to get all its meaning...


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 9, 2010)

Should get it eventually...


----------



## cubia59 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm @ 99.7%... lol, if the seed didn't leave earlier, i'd have been able to try it out, but seems like i'll have to wait next morning (0:35AM in france), oh well, can't complain, my local shop gets it on 11th june so either way, i should be able to get it soon enough.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 9, 2010)

we need a seeder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stuck at 99.7% also...


----------



## cubia59 (Jun 10, 2010)

Funny is when you're seeing the upload ratio, i'm at 2 giga of upload while some are so greedy they barely reach 200mo haha. Oh well, the seeder should be back (somedays...)


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 10, 2010)

all we need is the seeder for like a min and then i will seed for hours.


----------



## cubia59 (Jun 10, 2010)

Same here, i was going to upload all night long anyway, not sure which site you're checking, i'm not posting any link since it's prohibited but, mine's showing up (1) but if you check your client, it's still at (0), geez, this is brainwashing me haha


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 10, 2010)

mine says zero....


----------



## cubia59 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm not lying, look... : 做种 2, 下载 1674, 完成 6 (if you translate that, it's clearly saying : Seeding 2, download 1674, completed 6 ) and yet, i'm having the same problem as your (0) seed showing up, oh well... let's be patient i guess :/


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 10, 2010)

hmm then i dont know what the issue is but when was the last time it was updated?


----------



## cubia59 (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, like 1 hour ago (and i was already @ 99.7); it was @ 0, i refreshed IE, it showed up as (1), then few minutes ago, showed up (2). 

Last update was : ????: 2010/06/09 18:16:44, no idea what time is it over there, but i have no clue, i might just keep uploading all night long and sleep in the meantime, we will have it soon or later


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 10, 2010)

woot finished.


----------



## cubia59 (Jun 10, 2010)

Finished too, gonna try it out =) I'll keep seeding anyway, have fun. And post your feedback dude


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 10, 2010)

you too.


----------



## Goli (Jun 10, 2010)

about an hour and a half left for me...


----------



## mooyah (Jun 10, 2010)

Not bad for a Wii game. Obviously it doesn't compare graphically to 360/PS3 but they do some impressive stuff with the in-game engine. There's a great sense of scale to it. Haven't got too far yet but the combat is a weird mix of MMO and JRPG of auto attack and special attacks. And nope, there's no point in bothering with this if you can't understand Japanese.


----------



## cubia59 (Jun 10, 2010)

Game's working, no issues to make it work, just in case you were wondering.

About the game itself, i'll give my own review once i'm far enough, have fun guys.


----------



## Goli (Jun 10, 2010)

And it's done!
Patiently waiting for it to finish burning...
For those who care: It only runs in widescreen mode.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jun 10, 2010)

Still not on Usenet @[email protected] Oh well not in a hurry to play a game I cant understand anyway. I wanna play it, but not enough to wait on slow ass torrenting.

For those that have already got the game (that use Usb hdd) What does the game WBFS strink down to?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 10, 2010)

Played it for a couple hours now so far im liking it still waiting for the story to really pick up loved the opening cutscene though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2010)

this will prob never see the light of English though...


----------



## mooyah (Jun 10, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Still not on Usenet @[email protected] Oh well not in a hurry to play a game I cant understand anyway. I wanna play it, but not enough to wait on slow ass torrenting.
> 
> For those that have already got the game (that use Usb hdd) What does the game WBFS strink down to?


Peeked into abtt?

Shrinks to 4.10Gb for me.


----------



## SUPA FRANKY (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey all... well downloaded and trying to play but get ERROR 002... now i have 002fix Backup loader... cuz i had same issue with One Piece Cruise games but for some reason Xenoblade still gets error... any ideas?


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jun 10, 2010)

Xenoblade - First 10 Minutes - Intro & Gameplay [HD]


----------



## SUPA FRANKY (Jun 10, 2010)

Well just downloaded neo gamma loader and it works with it... so no worries... have 30 mins in game and at first town. Games pretty good... very FFXII.


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jun 10, 2010)

Click For images exclusive images:

CLICK|


----------



## paulee123 (Jun 10, 2010)

LOL

I can't believe how they duped most of the people, all these crappy video trailers low quality and stuff.

Looked abosulte cack. When u see it in motion and i mean on yr own tv screen, it is very good. 


This is gonna be a sick game i can tell, the intro graphics style is very detailed. (viewed on an old crt tv mind you)

combat is very good.

Waiting for the Eng translation.

Think about it, this game really suprises on the graphic note going from the poor video trailere and magazine scans.
Can you imagine how last story is gonna look?


----------



## InternHertz (Jun 10, 2010)

The game hangs for me when I see the cutscene involving Rein "cutting" Fiorun. When Shulk has a flashback/flashforward the game keeps telling me the disk can't be read. Every single time.
However, when I skip the cutscene, I can go on. I saw the scene online so I'm not missing out too much but it's quite odd. Maybe it's caused by the effect applied to the scene, I don't know.

Just hope it only does that there and won't repeat


----------



## paulee123 (Jun 10, 2010)

InternHertz said:
			
		

> The game hangs for me when I see the cutscene involving Rein "cutting" Fiorun. When Shulk has a flashback/flashforward the game keeps telling me the disk can't be read. Every single time.
> However, when I skip the cutscene, I can go on. I saw the scene online so I'm not missing out too much but it's quite odd. Maybe it's caused by the effect applied to the scene, I don't know.
> 
> Just hope it only does that there and won't repeat



Is that the intro scene at the begginnig?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 10, 2010)

thats odd it didnt do it for me.


----------



## InternHertz (Jun 10, 2010)

paulee123 said:
			
		

> Is that the intro scene at the begginnig?


Nope, about 1h into the game


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 10, 2010)

im trying to remember the specific scene. is it the one in the room with the red sword and the one guy picks it up and it goes crazy and starts cutting stuff and then the blonde guy picks it up and he has the image flashes.


----------



## InternHertz (Jun 10, 2010)

That's the one yes, as Shulk's eyes glow, there a flashforward scene and I can't see it, the game stops.
My only solution is skipping the scene with + and A.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 10, 2010)

hmm thats odd as i didnt have that issue using usb loader but on a side note that cutscene was awesome


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jun 10, 2010)

New Videos:


----------



## cubia59 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm 7 hours in, kinda stuck on a Boss, the game is very good, you should all play it!


----------



## metroid4life14 (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks like Soma Bringer for the Wii..


----------



## LagunaCid (Jun 11, 2010)

metroid4life14 said:
			
		

> Looks like Soma Bringer for the Wii..


Looks like FF12 for the Wii


----------



## Linkzeror2 (Jun 11, 2010)

LagunaCid said:
			
		

> metroid4life14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Final Fantasy 12 is much much much much.. and much bettere than this game.. (square enix rulez)

FF12 has amazing battlesystem - Xeno have similar.. but downgraded.. (not free roaming in battle, hp regeneration always o.O!!) LoL
FF12 has great texture for a 2006 game - Xeno in the 2010 has a poor and bad texture in everything.. (shame  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

for not talk about the *JUMP function *in xenoblade o.O ridiculous.. creepy animation bad bad bad.. similar to a creepy platform game..
for the "walk" animation too.. too fast i dont like it u.U

The intro of the games seems like a n64 game.. (the 2 robot fight) omg i never see a bad graphics like this!!
-majora mask is much better (graphics)

the *only thing* very very cool is about the vast areas, very very long..
this is my opinion, it's another "little" rpg like tales of symphonia II.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 11, 2010)

lol 12 was by far my least favorite FF but this game is no where near bad looking videos do not do this game justice at all.


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 11, 2010)

Linkzeror2 said:
			
		

> LagunaCid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahaha, hahahahahaaa. HAAAAAhahahahahahahaha-but seriously, no, your opinion is just wrong.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Jun 11, 2010)

I like Xenoblade much more than FFXII. It's not as good as Xenogears but still better than Final Fantasy XII (which is the worst FF besides FFXIII)


----------



## cubia59 (Jun 11, 2010)

I reached the 25 hours mark, this game is splendid, the world is huge, the music is just awesome, gameplay can be easy at first (the first hours of the game), but bosses can be tricky sometimes, this is a must have!


----------



## makezione (Jun 14, 2010)

I just played for 20min from the beginning and I got to say... WOW. Just wow. The first impression made me speechless. Top notch graphics for Wii game, battle mode is very nice (the small bit I understood) and the music is AMAZING O_O

FAN TRANSLATION PLZ!!!11 (unless NoA releases a date at E3)


----------



## omgitsmisha (Jun 14, 2010)

Linkzeror2 said:
			
		

> LagunaCid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jun 14, 2010)

Xenoblade : Let's Play - Gameplay [10 Minutes]


http://dailymotion.virgilio.it/video/xdoh4...0-mi_videogames


----------



## cubia59 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi guys, i've almost finished the game (i'm against the final boss, but i can't beat it, well it's just a matter of time, need more levels/better equipements.)

If you want to watch my playthrough (uncomplete since i had to cut it at the last battle) feel free to check it out.

My channel : http://fr.justin.tv/balmung59/videos (49 parts so far), however i'm on a break (moving on and i won't have any connection for a while so the last battle might come in like 2 months depending on my isp.)

Have fun playing and i'll see you all later.

PS: Xenoblade is so damn epic, you MUST play this game!

Take care yall!


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jun 25, 2010)

Just got around to playing this game and all I have to say is "EPIC". Now if only Sega (or someone that cares to make it) would make a game that combines this game, Phantasy Star Online (excluding Universe because that game was awful), and aspects from popular MMOs, and that game would be the best game of all time (In my eyes). 

Screw graphics, I dont mind that this game isnt graphicly up to date. Honestly I wish developers would stop trying to push for better and better graphics in their games and just use the whole disk for content instead of how they do it now where most of the disk is nothing but texture/normal/defuse maps, cosmetic polymeshes and useless CGI or model swapped ingame cut sequences. Dont get me wrong I like that the graphic capabilities are getting better but cmon when you care more about graphics than game stability or disk vacancy (games like Infinite Undiscovery, Last Remnant  and Lost Odessay that suffer from multiple glitches and graphical slow down) something is seriously wrong.


----------

